# Bit despondent at diagnosis type 2



## Drakey (Dec 12, 2021)

Hi everyone, after peeing a lot more, losing a stone without trying and sometimes blurry vision I asked my GP for a blood test. Shocked my HB1c or whatever its called was 108! I am 67 year old who has had Rheumatoid Arthritis for over 20 years which is well controlled with a JAK inhibitor. Can't eat dairy cos it causes arthritis flares. So shocked to now have another chronic  disease which I feel is my own fault through scoffing loads of carbs and a pringle addiction! Since diagnosis last Weds started eating 50-60g of carbs per day, a sort of low carb mediterranean way of eating with no bread, pasta  grains etc. Just started 500 mg of metformin which increases to1000 after first week. Please, is this the right way to go as diabetic  nurse gave me different advice, eatwell plate with bread etc. Feel bit scared and overwhelmed. I'm about a stone overweight  all on my tum. Thanks everso for any advice.


----------



## Windy (Dec 12, 2021)

Hi @Drakey welcome to the forum. Sorry to hear about your diagnosis and the shock it's caused you. 
You're doing the right thing by cutting down on carbs, but could you phase it in for the first few weeks? I went from eating kitkats and crisps pre diagnosis onto a 800 calorie, low carb diet, and the transition was a bit harsh. You can get blurred vision as your blood sugar levels drop too quickly, so a slower start may be beneficial.
I'm trying to follow the low carb mediterranean diet too, and pretty much stopped bread etc. Some people continue eating it and other carbs (as per the eatwell plate), but I've got no self control with carbs, so it's cold carbs turkey for me! I'm with you on the Pringles btw. I'm like a badly behaved labrador when I used to buy them.
I was 5 stone overweight, so don't feel bad about your one stone! 
The metformin may make your tummy bad (I mean, like rushing to the toilet frequently and having tummy pains bad). If this happens, you can ask your GP for slow release metformin, which isn't meant to be as explosive. I didn't have any problems with it myself, it seems to be a bit random who suffers with it and who doesn't.
But you're doing the right thing looking at your diet and reducing carbs. 
Ask any questions you have, I'm sure the more knowledgable members of the forum will have the answers!
Best wishes, Sarah


----------



## Drakey (Dec 12, 2021)

Windy said:


> Hi @Drakey welcome to the forum. Sorry to hear about your diagnosis and the shock it's caused you.
> You're doing the right thing by cutting down on carbs, but could you phase it in for the first few weeks? I went from eating kitkats and crisps pre diagnosis onto a 800 calorie, low carb diet, and the transition was a bit harsh. You can get blurred vision as your blood sugar levels drop too quickly, so a slower start may be beneficial.
> I'm trying to follow the low carb mediterranean diet too, and pretty much stopped bread etc. Some people continue eating it and other carbs (as per the eatwell plate), but I've got no self control with carbs, so it's cold carbs turkey for me! I'm with you on the Pringles btw. I'm like a badly behaved labrador when I used to buy them.
> I was 5 stone overweight, so don't feel bad about your one stone!
> ...


----------



## Drakey (Dec 12, 2021)

Hi Sarah and thanks so much for your reply. Your tip on phasing low carb in is good as I do have blurry vision sometimes. Fright has made me go for it over last few days so eating 50 g of carbs daily so to phase it in just wondering how many to go up to? Made low carb lamb curry tonight with roasted cauliflower to replace rice  it was yummy. Thanks again.


----------



## Windy (Dec 12, 2021)

I'm not sure to be honest, less than 130g of carbs is considered low carb. There's some information on here about low carb diets, including some meal plans, but nothing about phasing it in. Hopefully someone else will be able to advise on that.
Curry and roasted cauliflower sounds delicious! Roasted brocolli is nice too, and kale crisps, though I tend to either undercook or burn mine, but that's more to do with my level of cooking skill.
I know it's all a bit daunting, but you should be able to get your HbA1c level down by diet and drugs. Mine was 80 at diagnosis in October, and I'm hoping it's reduced when I have my three month check up in February. I bought a blood sugar monitor (a gluco navii) as recommended by some of the forum members so I can track what my meals are doing to my sugar levels before and two hours after meals. 
You can do this. Don't get overwhelmed by it, we've all got your back if you want support or have questions (though I definitely don't know all the answers)
Sarah


----------



## Drakey (Dec 12, 2021)

Thanks Sarah, you sound like fun and your support and advice is much  appreciated. Hope your BS continues to come down and your next blood test shows positive results. Thanks for helping me.


----------



## Inka (Dec 12, 2021)

The blurry vision is caused by high sugar. The reason for not cutting carbs drastically too quickly is that occasionally a big drop in your blood sugar can cause eye damage (not blurriness). Better to cut your carbs gradually.


----------



## Drakey (Dec 12, 2021)

Inka said:


> The blurry vision is caused by high sugar. The reason for not cutting carbs drastically too quickly is that occasionally a big drop in your blood sugar can cause eye damage (not blurriness). Better to cut your carbs gradually.


Thanks Inka, I'm worried about my eyes so will up carbs and then reduce more gradually.


----------



## rebrascora (Dec 12, 2021)

Hi and welcome. 

There are a few things in your post which make me wonder if your Type 2 diagnosis is correct. 
Did your symptoms of weeing and thirst come on quite suddenly?
Just to clarify, an HbA1c of 48 or more gets you a diabetes diagnosis. The Type of diabetes is often a bit of guess work taking into account a few clinical signs. Thinks like being overweight and a mature adult and having a bad diet and perhaps being inactive push the "likely" diagnosis more towards Type 2 whereas, being slim and young, particularly a child or young adult make it almost certainly Type 1 but many Type 1 diabetics develop the condition later in life. Unfortunately a lot of GPs don't have an indepth knowledge of diabetes and can be under the misapprehension that Type 1 diabetes ONLY exhibits in children and young adults, so if you are a mature adult, particularly if you are carrying a little bit of surplus weight and perhaps confess to a penchant for Pringles   they might easily assume you are Type 2.... It happened to me although I didn't confess to my Pringles habit, it was my sugar addiction which I mentioned. Just out of curiosity.... which flavour Pringles? My weakness was Sour Cream and Chive.

The two, maybe three things that make me think it is possible you could actually be Type 1 are the sudden unexplained weight loss and the fact that you have Rheumatism which I believe is an autoimmune condition as is Type 1 diabetes and autoimmune ailments are known to be "gregarious".... ie they like to meet up and have a party in the same body. The third thing is that your HbA1c is very high which can still happen with Type 2 but is more common with Type 1 at diagnosis as the insulin producing beta cells i the pancreas get killed off and reach a tipping point where they can no longer keep a lid on your BG levels anymore and levels shoot up. Most Type 2s who are newly diagnosed are able to produce large amounts of insulin but their body is resistant to it, so it is often a more gradual rise in BG and HbA1c.


----------



## Inka (Dec 12, 2021)

Drakey said:


> Thanks Inka, I'm worried about my eyes so will up carbs and then reduce more gradually.



Work out roughly how many carbs a day you were having before diagnosis, then cut it by a third or a quarter initially, depending on your pre-diagnosis total.


----------



## Inka (Dec 12, 2021)

It’s the monosodium glutamate in Pringles @rebrascora and @Drakey I don’t normally buy them but made the mistake of getting some for the children. As might be expected, most made their way into _my_ mouth. I know all crisps have carbs and the salt is moreish too, but the MSG is the nuisance IMO.

I agree with @rebrascora that Type 1 should be ruled out.


----------



## Windy (Dec 12, 2021)

@rebrascora If it's type 1, what would @Drakey need to do/say for the GP to have another look at it? I wonder what you had to do to get your diagnosis sorted?
PS Salt and vinegar are the premier Pringles flavour


----------



## Drakey (Dec 12, 2021)

rebrascora said:


> Hi and welcome.
> 
> There are a few things in your post which make me wonder if your Type 2 diagnosis is correct.
> Did your symptoms of weeing and thirst come on quite suddenly?
> ...


----------



## Drakey (Dec 12, 2021)

Hi and thanks for your warm welcome and very comprehensive reply. Yes I too have heard if you have one auto immune disease you may well get another. I haven't seen a doctor, referred straight away to diabetic nurse who said I had type 2. I'll ask for a second opinion although not easy to access any doctors at my surgery. I'm speaking to my specialist rheumy nurse on the 20th for catch up so will get her take on what I should do. I just loved Texas BBQ Pringles but haven't eaten them since Oct when I realised I had a serious habit! My diabetes symptoms did come on suddenly and I lost a stone over last 3 months without trying, unheard of so I knew something was up. Thanks a lot for your input.


----------



## Drakey (Dec 12, 2021)

Inka said:


> It’s the monosodium glutamate in Pringles @rebrascora and @Drakey I don’t normally buy them but made the mistake of getting some for the children. As might be expected, most made their way into _my_ mouth. I know all crisps have carbs and the salt is moreish too, but the MSG is the nuisance IMO.
> 
> I agree with @rebrascora that Type 1 should be ruled out.


Thanks Inca. I've had to step away from the Pringles  not easy cos I live opposite a shop. Texas BBQ used to call to me!


----------



## rebrascora (Dec 12, 2021)

Windy said:


> @rebrascora If it's type 1, what would @Drakey need to do/say for the GP to have another look at it? I wonder what you had to do to get your diagnosis sorted?
> PS Salt and vinegar are the premier Pringles flavour


I went progressively lower carb over a period of 5 weeks (totally determined to push it into remission, until there really wasn't much else I could cut out. I was on max dose of Metformin and a high dose of Gliclazide and my BG readings just dropped under 10 for the first time. I was in regular contact with my nurse at the practice and she was in contact with the consultant and they were having case conferences about my progress or lack of it during that time, as there was a question mark in their mind I think that I might not be a straightforward Type 2. I had a second HbA1c test after 5 weeks which actually showed an increase instead of a decrease and I was started on insulin the week after and referred to the consultant's clinic. He then sanctioned the tests (C-peptide and GAD antibody) which are used to indicate Type 1 diabetes. These tests are not routine tests that a GP could necessarily request as there are logistical considerations re special handling and transport of one of the samples so best taken at a major hospital which have the necessary facilities and are familiar with the process. Also the results can be difficult to interpret, so ideally you would want a consultant with some experience to be making an assessment of the results. Therefore it might be worth asking the GP or nurse at the surgery why they think you are Type 2 and if it is possible you might be a slow onset Type 1 like LADA (Latent Autoimmune Diabetes in Adults) as this would explain your sudden and unexplained weight loss of a stone prior to diagnosis and your very high HbA1c. They will likely ask you to continue with the Type 2 medication and gentle dietary changes and keep a food diary alongside Blood Glucose readings so that they can see what is going on. I was supplied with a BG meter as I was prescribed Gliclazide which can cause hypos, but they are not prohibitively expensive to self fund if they won't give you one... (Approx £15 for a basic meter kit .... Gluco Navii or Spirit Healthcare Tee2 and approx. £8-10 for additional pots of 50test strips). This will help to educate you on which foods cause you the most BG upheaval as well as providing info to your Health Care Professionals. Hopefully a second HbA1c will be done sooner rather than later to assess progress and shine more light on the situation but unfortunately some people take years to get the correct diagnosis, I was lucks and it just took a few months, but i had open minded staff supporting me. It can be a lottery as to how it goes. 

I think it is worth planting that seed of a possibility with them but playing along with their treatment plan and seeing how that goes, but keep it in mind that you might have to push more firmly for more testing at some point in the future and asking for a referral to a specialist diabetes clinic/consultant would be the best way to get the testing done and the results interpreted.


----------



## rebrascora (Dec 12, 2021)

PS. Can't believe you guys are so misguided!   How can the Cream cheese and chive not be your favourite flavour! (shrugs and walks away shaking head emoji  )


----------



## Drakey (Dec 12, 2021)

rebrascora said:


> I went progressively lower carb over a period of 5 weeks (totally determined to push it into remission, until there really wasn't much else I could cut out. I was on max dose of Metformin and a high dose of Gliclazide and my BG readings just dropped under 10 for the first time. I was in regular contact with my nurse at the practice and she was in contact with the consultant and they were having case conferences about my progress or lack of it during that time, as there was a question mark in their mind I think that I might not be a straightforward Type 2. I had a second HbA1c test after 5 weeks which actually showed an increase instead of a decrease and I was started on insulin the week after and referred to the consultant's clinic. He then sanctioned the tests (C-peptide and GAD antibody) which are used to indicate Type 1 diabetes. These tests are not routine tests that a GP could necessarily request as there are logistical considerations re special handling and transport of one of the samples so best taken at a major hospital which have the necessary facilities and are familiar with the process. Also the results can be difficult to interpret, so ideally you would want a consultant with some experience to be making an assessment of the results. Therefore it might be worth asking the GP or nurse at the surgery why they think you are Type 2 and if it is possible you might be a slow onset Type 1 like LADA (Latent Autoimmune Diabetes in Adults) as this would explain your sudden and unexplained weight loss of a stone prior to diagnosis and your very high HbA1c. They will likely ask you to continue with the Type 2 medication and gentle dietary changes and keep a food diary alongside Blood Glucose readings so that they can see what is going on. I was supplied with a BG meter as I was prescribed Gliclazide which can cause hypos, but they are not prohibitively expensive to self fund if they won't give you one... (Approx £15 for a basic meter kit .... Gluco Navii or Spirit Healthcare Tee2 and approx. £8-10 for additional pots of 50test strips). This will help to educate you on which foods cause you the most BG upheaval as well as providing info to your Health Care Professionals. Hopefully a second HbA1c will be done sooner rather than later to assess progress and shine more light on the situation but unfortunately some people take years to get the correct diagnosis, I was lucks and it just took a few months, but i had open minded staff supporting me. It can be a lottery as to how it goes.
> 
> I think it is worth planting that seed of a possibility with them but playing along with their treatment plan and seeing how that goes, but keep it in mind that you might have to push more firmly for more testing at some point in the future and asking for a referral to a specialist diabetes clinic/consultant would be the best way to get the testing done and the results interpreted.


Thanks  yes will definitely plant the seed I may be type 1 with the diabetic nurse by asking a few questions but think you're right  initially will have to go with their diagnosis. I really appreciate yours and everyone's help.


----------



## Inka (Dec 12, 2021)

To be fair @rebrascora i like them all  Oh, except the barbecue one. I bought an Extreme one that I didn’t like much, but ended up stuffing them in my face anyway   MSG, I tell you. Addictive.

As (another) aside, I just googled the JAK mentioned and saw they’d experimented with using it as a kind of treatment for diabetes. Well, for diabetic mice, at least.


----------



## rebrascora (Dec 12, 2021)

I wondered what the JAK was and could it possibly be triggering high BG levels.


----------



## Drakey (Dec 12, 2021)

rebrascora said:


> I wondered what the JAK was and could it possibly be triggering high BG levels.


Hi, I take a JAK inhibitor as I have severe Rheumatoid Arthritis, it's called Xeljanz and switches off part of my immune system. It's been a game changer as before taking it I couldn't turn over in bed, walk  function at all really as my joints felt like they had been hammered. I can run around after my grandsons, garden which I enjoy, and generally live a happy pain free life. It does have loads of side effects, raises blood pressure, cholesterol etc, more prone to cancer etc but it gives me a good quality of life.Feel lucky but diagnosis of diabetes has been bit of a hammer blow  still early days! Thanks for your help.


----------



## Inka (Dec 12, 2021)

rebrascora said:


> I wondered what the JAK was and could it possibly be triggering high BG levels.



Some reports suggest it might contribute to hypos in people with diabetes, and others mention it has been shown to stop the auto-immune insulinitis.


----------



## Drakey (Dec 13, 2021)

Morning. Just to say I had a face face appt with diabetic nurse today. My finger prick fasting blood was 11, she said it could be worse. She said having looked at everything it could be LADA as I was a complex case so plan is to continue Metformin and look at blood results end Feb. If I haven't responded will do appropriate blood tests. She said I don't need Consultant to approve. Also got to go on a drug beginning with g which quickly lowers blood sugar for short period so guess I should up carbs when taking this as she mentioned hypos. Any advice, ie shall I eat potatoes, bread? She said I should eat cereal, pasta all the time but really want to nail this so reluctant to follow this bit of advice. Thanks so much for your message yesterday as helped enormously with appt today. Promise not to bother you too much. Also gave me blood glucose meter, ordered scan of pancreas, so feel NHS care really good.


----------



## Inka (Dec 13, 2021)

End of Feb seems too long to me. I suspect the drug beginning with g is gliclazide, which, if you are Type 1/LADA, will squeeze the remaining life out of your beta cells. Not good. As the tests to look for Type 1/LADA take weeks to come back, if you’re suspected to be LADA it makes sense to do them now.

Should you eat bread, pasta, etc? Well, you’ll have to eat some carbs with the Gliclazide (if that’s what you’ve been given). Personally, i’d follow her advice, test lots over 2 or 3 days and then speak to her again with your results.


----------



## rebrascora (Dec 13, 2021)

Good to hear that your nurse is reasonably well informed and open minded about your diagnosis and you now have a meter.
I continued to eat progressively lower carb after I was started on Gliclazide because I don't remember anyone telling me otherwise and presumably, because my pancreas was on it's last legs, it wasn't able to produce any more insulin anyway so the Glic had no obvious impact on my levels at all and not a hopeof dropping low enough to hypo. Of course that is not to say the same will be true for you and you would need to proceed cautiously if you continued low carb and sometimes going very low carb can confuse the medical professionals because it is a very powerful tool in lowering BG, especially if you have just enough insulin production left to cover the very basics ie basal needs (liver output of glucose) to keep you alive. 
I agree that Feb seems a long way off when we are only mid Dec but hopefully she will be in regular contact with you and review the situation and sanction earlier testing and review if there are concerns. I just find it concerning that we are approaching the holiday period when there will be less access to her, but not a lot you can do to change the time of year and we will be here to support you on the forum if you have any concerns/difficulties. 

Did she give you a means of testing for ketones? If not ask next time you speak to her or if necessary buy some over the counter at a Pharmacy. They are called Ketostix and are about £5 for a pot of 50 and you use them to dip in your urine when your glucose levels are persistently high... mid teens or above. Ketones with high BG levels turn your blood acidic which becomes toxic and can lead to a very serious condition called DKA (Diabetic KetoAcidosis) Type 2 diabetics are not generally at risk of this, but if you are Type 1 or LADA it is possible, especially if you were ill (thinking Covid here but any other illness can also cause problems with high BG levels and ketones). It is very unlikely, but you should have a means of testing for ketones to be safe.


----------



## Drakey (Dec 13, 2021)

Inka said:


> End of Feb seems too long to me. I suspect the drug beginning with g is gliclazide, which, if you are Type 1/LADA, will squeeze the remaining life out of your beta cells. Not good. As the tests to look for Type 1/LADA take weeks to come back, if you’re suspected to be LADA it makes sense to do them now.
> 
> Should you eat bread, pasta, etc? Well, you’ll have to eat some carbs with the Gliclazide (if that’s what you’ve been given). Personally, i’d follow her advice, test lots over 2 or 3 days and then speak to her again with your results.


Thanks. Yes


rebrascora said:


> Good to hear that your nurse is reasonably well informed and open minded about your diagnosis and you now have a meter.
> I continued to eat progressively lower carb after I was started on Gliclazide because I don't remember anyone telling me otherwise and presumably, because my pancreas was on it's last legs, it wasn't able to produce any more insulin anyway so the Glic had no obvious impact on my levels at all and not a hopeof dropping low enough to hypo. Of course that is not to say the same will be true for you and you would need to proceed cautiously if you continued low carb and sometimes going very low carb can confuse the medical professionals because it is a very powerful tool in lowering BG, especially if you have just enough insulin production left to cover the very basics ie basal needs (liver output of glucose) to keep you alive.
> I agree that Feb seems a long way off when we are only mid Dec but hopefully she will be in regular contact with you and review the situation and sanction earlier testing and review if there are concerns. I just find it concerning that we are approaching the holiday period when there will be less access to her, but not a lot you can do to change the time of year and we will be here to support you on the forum if you have any concerns/difficulties.
> 
> Did she give you a means of testing for ketones? If not ask next time you speak to her or if necessary buy some over the counter at a Pharmacy. They are called Ketostix and are about £5 for a pot of 50 and you use them to dip in your urine when your glucose levels are persistently high... mid teens or above. Ketones with high BG levels turn your blood acidic which becomes toxic and can lead to a very serious condition called DKA (Diabetic KetoAcidosis) Type 2 diabetics are not generally at risk of this, but if you are Type 1 or LADA it is possible, especially if you were ill (thinking Covid here but any other illness can also cause problems with high BG levels and ketones). It is very unlikely, but you should have a means of testing for ketones to be safe.


Wow you really know your stuff and your info from yesterday helped hugely at my appt today..I will take your advice and get some Ketostix as want to continue low carb as my gut says this is the way forward. Your advice has been invaluable, thank you. Have a telephone appt booked with diabetic nurse on 29th and filling in blood sugar meter readings in the meantime. Thanks again and Happy Christmas


----------



## Inka (Dec 13, 2021)

Happy Christmas to you too @Drakey  Do try a couple of days of normal carb eating before you speak to the nurse on the 29th. The ‘danger’ of having suspected LADA and eating low carb is that it can mask the symptoms and delay the correct diagnosis.

With LADA, early introduction of insulin can preserve the remaining beta cells, which is a big benefit. It also protects you from a sudden decline in insulin production leading to DKA, as referred to above. Too many people with LADA have had their diagnosis delayed, causing stress quite apart from the physical effects. 

Choose two non-Christmas days, and eat a normal healthy carby diet as recommended by your nurse. Your blood sugars from this will be informative. Doing this doesn’t in any way commit you to a certain diet in future. It’s so that you can get a correct diagnosis quicker rather than be subject to unnecessary delays. Once you have the correct diagnosis, you can eat what you choose.


----------



## Drakey (Dec 14, 2021)

Inka said:


> Happy Christmas to you too @Drakey  Do try a couple of days of normal carb eating before you speak to the nurse on the 29th. The ‘danger’ of having suspected LADA and eating low carb is that it can mask the symptoms and delay the correct diagnosis.
> 
> With LADA, early introduction of insulin can preserve the remaining beta cells, which is a big benefit. It also protects you from a sudden decline in insulin production leading to DKA, as referred to above. Too many people with LADA have had their diagnosis delayed, causing stress quite apart from the physical effects.
> 
> Choose two non-Christmas days, and eat a normal healthy carby diet as recommended by your nurse. Your blood sugars from this will be informative. Doing this doesn’t in any way commit you to a certain diet in future. It’s so that you can get a correct diagnosis quicker rather than be subject to unnecessary delays. Once you have the correct diagnosis, you can eat what you choose.


----------



## Drakey (Dec 14, 2021)

Morning. Quick question, I see if you don't take insulin you can't get test strips and lancets for free. Just ordered from GlucoRX which is meter I was given. With postage nearly £25. Any tips for cutting costs? Thanks


----------



## Windy (Dec 14, 2021)

Morning @Drakey I was recommended the Gluco navii or the Spirit Healthcare Tee2 by @janw as the test strips are cheaper. The lancets you can buy to go with the navii lancet pen as long as they fit the pen. I got some 28g lancets to go with mine. Didn't buy the same ones as came with the kit, and they still fit. 
I don't know anything about the glucoRX, but the ones for the navii are less expensive.
Cheers, Sarah


----------



## Windy (Dec 14, 2021)

also, if the diabetes nurse didn't give you one, you'll need a sharps bin to put the used test strips and lancets in. I asked the nurse at my practice if I can give the full bins to reception at the surgery to dispose of, and she said yes. My local council don't collect them. Some pharmacies take them, apparently, but I haven't asked my local one.
She also offered me a sharps bin, but I'd bought some from amazon.


----------



## Leadinglights (Dec 14, 2021)

Drakey said:


> Morning. Quick question, I see if you don't take insulin you can't get test strips and lancets for free. Just ordered from GlucoRX which is meter I was given. With postage nearly £25. Any tips for cutting costs? Thanks


Test strips for monitors given out by GPs or 'free offers' are often more expensive so in the long run cheaper to buy a monitor as suggested as you will cover the cost quite quickly because of the much cheaper strips GlucoNavil strips £13 for 100 from Amazon.


----------



## grovesy (Dec 14, 2021)

Drakey said:


> Morning. Quick question, I see if you don't take insulin you can't get test strips and lancets for free. Just ordered from GlucoRX which is meter I was given. With postage nearly £25. Any tips for cutting costs? Thanks


That is not uncommonly somestrips to cost that much and a bit more. Unfortunately the strips are not universal.


----------



## Drakey (Dec 14, 2021)

Thanks all for your great tips. Didn't know about sharps bin. X


----------



## janw (Dec 14, 2021)

I got my sharps bin on prescription, no questions asked, picked it up from the chemist's (who will take them when full - as you said, something else you need to check regarding disposal once full). I'm one of the naughties, only test 1 - 3 times a day now unless trying a new food, so only change lancet occasionally.


----------



## grovesy (Dec 14, 2021)

janw said:


> I got my sharps bin on prescription, no questions asked, picked it up from the chemist's (who will take them when full - as you said, something else you need to check regarding disposal once full). I'm one of the naughties, only test 1 - 3 times a day now unless trying a new food, so only change lancet occasionally.


Sharps disposal varies from area to area.


----------



## Drakey (Dec 23, 2021)

Morning All, Firstly can't tell you how much I value this site and forum. Would have been lost without it, Burgen bread, who knew, a slice tasted like nectar with my haddock this morning after no bread for 3 weeks at only 13g carbs. Been doing low carb mediterranean eating for 3 weeks, lost weight, feel really energetic and well. Seeing the numbers coming down on my bs monitor has been a real incentive, down from morning fasting of 14.2 to 6.5 today. Before lunch yesterday 5.3, after 7.3, after dinner 7.5. Think these aren't too bad? Expect Metformin kicking in now too but never took Gliclazide in the end cos my pharmacy took 3 days to get them in and then I got a really heavy cold and felt pants. Numbers coming down now so decided to wait to my DN phones me next Weds, hope she's not too cross. I am on blood pressure pills, JAK inhibitor for Rheumatoid and Metformin so just don't want to add to cocktail of drugs unless I have to. This isn't to say if you're reading this I think you should ignore NHS advice. Hav e a great  Christmas everyone, the no longer despondent Drakey. X


----------



## rebrascora (Dec 23, 2021)

Many, many congratulations @Drakey You are clearly making amazing progress and if your nurse isn't absolutely delighted with you then she should be sacked. Will be interested to see what your next HbA1c result is but I predict a very big reduction! Yes, the information on the forum helps, but putting it into practice involves a lot of effort and hard work on your part at least initially, so do allow yourself to be very proud of your achievements. Hopefully you will find that the effort becomes negligible after a while and that all the benefits more than pay off that initial hard work. It sounds like you are already experiencing those benefits. Good on you, well done and thanks for posting this because it will also help to motivate others who are at the start of their journey!
Wishing you and your family all the very best for the Festive Season!


----------



## Drakey (Dec 23, 2021)

Aah thank you for the pat on the back. With my HbA1c at 109 I knew I had to do something and fast. Luckily I have no sweet tooth, am very much a savoury girl  consuming loads of crackers  cheese and Branston and munching mindlessly on vats of crisps pre diagnosis. I love fish and cooking so this has helped. My top tip is always eat something you enjoy, swop starchy carbs for roasted cauliflower, green veg etc. Make eggs a breakkie friend along with tomatoes, mushrooms etc. Someone wrote on here swop beige foods for green and this really helped me along with spades of determination caused by panic at initial diagnosis. Just need to keep the halo in place during the festivities, step away from the pringles!


----------



## Windy (Dec 23, 2021)

You've done so well, with turning your diet around, getting your BG levels down and being in a much better place mentally and physically, I can't imagine the diabetes nurse will have anything but praise for you. 
Proud of you! Sarah
Happy and peaceful Christmas and new year to you.


----------



## Drakey (Dec 23, 2021)

Windy said:


> You've done so well, with turning your diet around, getting your BG levels down and being in a much better place mentally and physically, I can't imagine the diabetes nurse will have anything but praise for you.
> Proud of you! Sarah
> Happy and peaceful Christmas and new year to you.


Thanks Sarah. You were the first to respond to my initial desperate post and you'll never know how much I appreciated it, along with others responses. What a friendly bunch you all are. Wishing you a great Christmas too. Am feeling really Christmassy. X


----------



## Burylancs (Dec 23, 2021)

Drakey said:


> Morning. Quick question, I see if you don't take insulin you can't get test strips and lancets for free. Just ordered from GlucoRX which is meter I was given. With postage nearly £25. Any tips for cutting costs? Thanks


If you are taking gliclazide you are supposed to get meters and strips on prescription because it can cause hypos. And if you're on medication as a diabetic you should get free prescriptions.


----------



## pinkjude (Dec 23, 2021)

Drakey said:


> Hi everyone, after peeing a lot more, losing a stone without trying and sometimes blurry vision I asked my GP for a blood test. Shocked my HB1c or whatever its called was 108! I am 67 year old who has had Rheumatoid Arthritis for over 20 years which is well controlled with a JAK inhibitor. Can't eat dairy cos it causes arthritis flares. So shocked to now have another chronic  disease which I feel is my own fault through scoffing loads of carbs and a pringle addiction! Since diagnosis last Weds started eating 50-60g of carbs per day, a sort of low carb mediterranean way of eating with no bread, pasta  grains etc. Just started 500 mg of metformin which increases to1000 after first week. Please, is this the right way to go as diabetic  nurse gave me different advice, eatwell plate with bread etc. Feel bit scared and overwhelmed. I'm about a stone overweight  all on my tum. Thanks everso for any advice.


I am low carb but have done it gradually . I joined the low carb program but got my place free as my GP surgery subscribe to it. They didnt know they did though so its worth checking.  Also diet doctor has lots of good articles and recipes.  The best thing I did was buy a meter and test my blood sugars before eating and 2 hours afterwards. I found out that bread and porridge oats spike my levels(  we are all different).   I now eat lots of eggs, green veg, salad veg, fish, lean meats, tofu, avocadoes , and drink more water than I did.  I have reduced my HBA1c from 84 to 48 with no medication and lost weight.  Look on you tube for dr jason Fung videos, well worth a watch about carbs and diabetes. Michael Mosley s books are worth a read too. I*t is very overwhelming and a bit scary when you are first diagnosed but you have made a good start by reaching out for support.  Good luck


----------

